# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Sarawak Adventure Part 4 (Pix intensive)

## benny

Following from Sarawak Adventure Part 1, Part 2, and Part 3....

Here are more pictures from Batang Ai..








And this is Batang Ai itself. I believe Batang means river. Look at all the blyxa


And the famed Fish Hunter in action!

More to come...

Cheers,

----------


## benny

And here's the rasbora that we caught at Lubuk Antu..







On our last day, we decided to do a quick dash and splash, hoping to find _Betta ibanorum_.



So it's off to another black water stream in Matang!



More to come..

Cheers,

----------


## benny

We did catch some spiny eels and very small _Betta ibanorum_. We threw them back as they were not the size we were looking for. 





We were not so lucky at the first spot and got nothing except leech bites.


Ok. I admit it's a gross picture. But for those wanting to go on these trips, inset bites are part and parcel of it and there's just no two ways about it.

So next time, when you pay S$10 for the _Betta pugnax_. Think about the collecting folks and what they have to go through.


And here's a picture of the man that made it all possible! Thanks Mike!

As we fly out, we look at the aerial view of Sawarak, we could almost make out some of the places we went. Then looking to the left, we saw Kalimantan!



It won't be long!!! (p.s. Mr. Tree was there shortly after this trip but that's a separate report)

End of field report. Hope you guys enjoyed it.

Cheers,

(All pictures were taken in Sarawak during the trip. Most fishes collected for photography were relased back into the water where we found them.)

----------


## lorba

Wonder photos and certainly, great adventure you guys had! I wish i could spare that time.

The cryptocoryne species are all that I dreamt of! :P

----------


## wynx

Benny, 

Excellent travel pixies. I really enjoyed them. Sarawak lurking somewhere on my mind now.  :Cool:

----------


## Clement79

Kudos for those who went for this trip. Great pictures too.

----------


## Simon

> Wonder photos and certainly, great adventure you guys had! I wish i could spare that time.
> 
> The cryptocoryne species are all that I dreamt of! :P


like benny said, you don't get crypts without getting your feet wet  :Laughing: 

the blyxa field looks like a flooded plain

----------


## hwchoy

> like benny said, you don't get crypts without getting your feet wet


I think most of the time it is more than just wet feet, some times you have to struggle not to get sucked in  :Laughing:

----------


## lorba

be more prepared then! :P

It is definitely do-able to bash in and out equipped primitively, many of those natives dont even need a shoe. But for us, I think it will be better to think less gangholy and be more expectant of dangers and risk, and of course be prepared for it!

Vinegar, at least, helps to remove the leech. :P If situation allows, a pair of boots will bring u across futher distant at a speedier pace, up and down rough terrain easier and pull you out of mud faster.

----------


## msmurf

yo benny, much be very fun huh. like wat lorba said, be more prepared. personally, i think the new army "gortax" boot plus plastic bag covering u feet is a good choice.  :Smug:   :Smug:   :Smug:

----------


## hwchoy

> yo benny, much be very fun huh. like wat lorba said, be more prepared. personally, i think the new army "gortax" boot plus plastic bag covering u feet is a good choice.


the mud easily reach up to your thigh.

----------


## lorba

yup, that's why the leg portion should be better protected. Slippers or sandals could be lose easily. Will boots may make u less agile and less steath when approaching a betta?  :Smile:

----------


## bullosa

Hey Benny,

Nice pics from a very interesting and succesful expedition. I want to add that you should find Rasbora Kalochroma at the Matang River, anyway you did cover a very big area so probably time could be limiting factor. The wild caught Kalochromas here are a lot more redder then the ones seen in lfs in Singapore (I was told by Norman of Echo Streams, Bishan). Thanks for highlighting our interesting patch of the tropical rainforest offerings.

By the way, the tough strapped sandals like Teva or watersports shoes by Saloman are the best in our muddy and wet trails if you are hunting for fishes or plants. Forget about the boots. They take too long to dry once emmersed.

----------


## wynx

> And the famed Fish Hunter in action!



I see Mr Tree using the 'professional' net! Fond memories of what that net could do.  :Opps:   :Cool:   :Opps:   :Cool:

----------


## lorba

> Forget about the boots. They take too long to dry once emmersed.


Oh ya, I forgot about the comfort part :P So, do you are trek a lot too?

----------


## bullosa

Oh ya, I forgot about the comfort part :P So, do you are trek a lot too?

Some treking but more mountain biking...we r in mtb heaven over here...lol.  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

> Hey Benny,
> 
> Nice pics from a very interesting and succesful expedition. I want to add that you should find Rasbora Kalochroma at the Matang River, anyway you did cover a very big area so probably time could be limiting factor. The wild caught Kalochromas here are a lot more redder then the ones seen in lfs in Singapore (I was told by Norman of Echo Streams, Bishan). Thanks for highlighting our interesting patch of the tropical rainforest offerings.


you mean there are bred kalochroma?

----------


## bullosa

I am not sure but we are trying to breed them. I have seen fish farms breeding other rasboras quite succesfully. Will let you know the outcome hopefully not too long from now.  :Smile:

----------


## benny

Hi guys,

Thanks for the comments and glad some of you enjoyed the pictures.





> By the way, the tough strapped sandals like Teva or watersports shoes by Saloman are the best in our muddy and wet trails if you are hunting for fishes or plants.


Well bullosa, I had a pair of Teva sandals for the trip. Unfortunately, the terrain proved that the Teva sandals were not tough enough. Lost both soles to the mud pools somewhere along the trip although the upper portion remain firnly strapped to my feet. And Choy was right about the mud being up to thigh deep. 

In my opinion, Sarawak is a great place. I'll go back once I have the time. Perhaps we can meet up when for coffee during my next trip.

Cheers,

----------


## stormhawk

Benny, great pics as usual. Like bullosa has said, the boots take way too long to dry up. Those new Gore-Tex boots are over-rated. The old leather boots work much better. Maybe next time all you need are those diving boots with a tough sole. Pretty good if you don't want to wet your feet. The westerners use a kind of rubber pants with suspenders when they go wading into the water. Those really keep your lower half of the body waterproof.  :Wink:

----------


## lorba

Benny, how did you juggle the tripod and camera with the mud is thigh deep and sucking? Difficult to keep the camera with you?

What kind of river bed is here?

----------


## benny

> The westerners use a kind of rubber pants with suspenders when they go wading into the water. Those really keep your lower half of the body waterproof.


These keeps the water out alright. They also keep you presperation in. And after a few hours in that humidity, very likely you will take them off at the first available opportunity.

If getting wet and dirty is not acceptable, chances are, one will find the trip quite unbearable. A tip for would be adventurers.

As for transporting my my gear, I actually used a backpack. And I strap the tripod to it. The whole gig was about 15 kg, including the tripod. So I was always lagging behind and coupled with the photography, I do have trouble keeping up sometimes. But the guys always look out for me. Waterproofing your equipment is very important for these trips.

The river bed at this portion of Batang Ai is compact mud, due to the fast flowing river coming from the dam. Populated only by deep rooting plants that can take the strong flow. 

Cheers,

----------


## stormhawk

Haha, yes they'll keep the perspiration in alright. Not a great feeling but I guess the wearer just has to bear with it for the moment. At least they'll keep leeches out.  :Smile:  Makes sense if one's using them for a short period of time while wading in the water. Extended period of use in the humid weather will of course lead to super wet and unbearable conditions for some areas of the body.  :Roll Eyes:  

At 15kg, I'd understand why you'd be the one lagging behind but there are ways to reducing the weight issue. As for water-proofing, what I was taught when I was still in NS was to pack everything in water-proof Ziploc bags. Highly effective method, provided the bags are of high-quality and they don't tear easily. Packing only the bare essentials also results in weight savings. Better for your back and makes mobility a whole lot better. In fact, sometimes people take too many non-essentials along that they end up carrying extra stuff which eventually aren't used.

I like getting wet and wild, provided my handphone doesn't go into the water too.  :Smile:  Got too much time on my hands but too little money to spare.  :Laughing:

----------


## benny

> At 15kg, I'd understand why you'd be the one lagging behind but there are ways to reducing the weight issue. As for water-proofing, what I was taught when I was still in NS was to pack everything in water-proof Ziploc bags. Highly effective method, provided the bags are of high-quality and they don't tear easily. Packing only the bare essentials also results in weight savings. Better for your back and makes mobility a whole lot better. In fact, sometimes people take too many non-essentials along that they end up carrying extra stuff which eventually aren't used.


Well I only take the essential with me for the trip, which consist of the following...

1. 1 X Camera body
2. 3 X zoom lenses and 1 X macro lens
3. 2 X flash with transmitter
4. 1 X portable hard disk
5. 1 X tripod

All the above items were used extensively on the trip. I had to be selective as the bag I was carrying was relatively small. But it's 100&#37; waterproof and will even float when dropped into water. So no worries there.

I have a compartment for an extra change of clothes. That's pretty much about it. More photographer than fish catcher actually. Anyway, I was suppose to be official photographer for the "expedition".

Cheers,

----------


## ah tong

Benny,

Love the photos ! Great shots and steady hands you have there judging from the terrain you guys were walking in. 

Feel like wanna go home to my kampung and catch some fishes!  :Crying:

----------


## Nonn

Hello,

Take me a lot of time to d/l all the pictures but worth all the afford! If you plan to have more of this, I will have to get the broadband connection. It is a pain waiting these pictures to d/l.

The trip look terrific, I will sure love to visit all those places in the near future, I hope our host, Mr. Lo, will not be bored. Hey, when you decided to explore the cave you let me know!!!!! I love cave fishes. When are you coming to Thailand? I think Mr. Tree is coming next week right? 

About the shoes, I prefered Teva Strape sandal for fish collection trip. As someone said, when wet it dry easily. The boot will fully protect your feet but to walk long distance, wet feet is your worse enemy. However, for the night trip or real hiking trip, the expensive boot can't be beaten, espeacially peach of mind incase of snake bite, althoug the local will walk barefoot twice faster than us anyway. 

Nothing will protect you from leech, that is what I found out spent countless hours in the jungle infested with them. I prefered sandal because I can actually see that there is/are leeches sucking my brood, rather than using boot just to find 6 fat leechs in it at the end of the journey. 


Kudos to Benny who carry 15 kgs., I did that too and it really is a very very heavy 15kg. You will have to add an additional spare camera and water proove case to your gear. That will get you to 20 kg., back breaker!

Now, where is the picture of the B. brownorum?  :Smug:

----------


## lorba

okie, i guess i will volunteer to carry 5 - 10kg if i am in the trip?  :Razz:

----------


## naturetan

An interesting trip you went. I can understand that it is quite common to have about 15 kg of camera stuff to bring along for photographers. 

I remember when I visited Sarawak about 4 years ago(not into aquatic hobby yet), I would bring those stuff, including a spare camera body and tripod, to trek in Gunung Mulu National Park and climb Mt. Mulu. It was a long hard climb of several days to the peak of the mountain. Photographer like me are always behind, not really just because of the weight, but there're simply too many subjects to enjoy and photograph. When I go with a group of non-photographer, I've to make sure that I'm fit enough to run and catch up with them, in case I'm too far behind!

Trekking in the Mulu National Park is very wet during the time I went. I've lots of leech bites, but it doesn't really bother me much. The physical exertion is more of the concern than bites.  :Laughing:  

What we did is bring along a bottle of salt, to detach those leech if needed. I trekked mostly in the highlands area, not many of those waters. So light running/crosstrainer shoes for the trek is very helpful. Waterproof shoes are useless to me, because when it's wet inside (sure to get wet under such conditions), the water doesn't come out well and the shoes get heavier. Every single pound added onto your shoes, the weight can multiply by hundreds times when we trek long distance. Light waterproof shoes are more helpful when it's very cold, like near the mount Mount Kinabalu peak or snow area. Because the path is better, and wet feet will make you uncomfortably cold when zero degree Celsius.

Only water areas we would sometime change to sandals. Shoes are good because it protect your feet well against those ants/insects bites, rocks and sharp objects, and make it easier and comfortable when climbing/trekking. Even when it's wet, it's still light because it doesn't store water well.

Not sure whether you've been there, one of the most spectacular place that I love very much are those limestone caves. Those Clear Water/Wind Cave, Deer/Lang's Cave are amazingly beautiful to me. It look majestic with lots of pattern formations. Work with lots of slide photography when there, and feel so happy with the trip (somehow regret for not spending more time there. Hope to go again ). :P

----------


## kc

What an adventure! Wish I were there!

I would like to thank Benny and company for sharing their experiences and very nice pictures.

----------


## Fei Miao

What an adventure! I truly enjoyed the article and great pictures to go with it.

Thanks guys!  :Smile:

----------


## Addie

Great photos! Is a shame to say that as a Sarawakian myself have not been to these areas  :Embarassed:  . You make me feel like doing some adventure trips the next time I'm back to my home town. 

Thanks for sharing the trip report with us. I just returned from USA after working there for 6 months and I'm will be starting my 4' tank during the long weekend. This advanture gives me some motivation to kick start my new home project.  :Smug:

----------


## Antti

Wonderfull photos and exciting places! LOL, i think i've been at that cave place! Do these fishes and rocks look familiar..? http://www.kolumbus.fi/vuorela.antti...ossochilus.mpg
It's about 6Mb...

Antti

----------


## kuching

The next exploration trip to the flooded cave .....probably in September 2004.

I'm "recruiting" my adventure team member from S'pore......so far 3 member. 1 more space for Mr Nonn.....so if Mr Nonn is interested to go, please let me know. This trip could be a bit dangerous cos the water is high and cold....I got an inflatable boat...can paddle into that dark cave. Our objective is to find blind fauna...especially the blind fish....or crab.

However...I'll not proceed to explore the cave if I find it too risky to explore.

----------


## kuching

Hi Antii,

Are you that guy went to Bengal with Ng Heok Hee?

I don't think that cave is easily found by anyone.....althought there are a lot of flooded cave in Sarawak. The surrounding area of that cave is covered by the forest...not easily spotted by anyone if you don't explore the river nearby.

----------


## Antti

Yes, i was in Bengal, you can find some stuff from there and elsewhere here: www.kolumbus.fi/vuorela.antti/indexenglish.htm I should add some text.. but anyway what is that Pink Pangio about?! That's amazing!  :Shocked:  They keep their color? Very interesting page you have!

The bridge and surroundings seemed so familiar with the place i visited somewhere a bit further from Jalan Link to direction of Indonesia if i remember correctly. Just a stream ending to "a wall", could be i'm mistaken or the actual cave was somewhere farther.

----------


## kuching

Hi Antii....I already visited your web site few months ago...very interesting site!

Which pink pangio? That pangio doriae?Long one?

Yap...I think u found the same cave where I found....did u go in to explore?Maybe got blind fish or crab?

----------


## kuching

Antii,u mean this one?You can find out more ID of my fish in the freshwater fish forum in www.petfrd.com ...Ng HH is there....in the forum.I used to ask him for the fish ID.My another web site is www.geocities.com/kuchingensis

one more...under construction.... www.boraras.netfirms.com

----------


## bttay

Great trip, great exploration and great pictures taken. Although I came from Sarawak and, as a kid, caught fish in streams at Matang, but I really envy you guys who had the opportunity to make such a trip. For those who don't know Sarawak, it takes many hours of driving (sometimes on rough road surfaces) to travel from Kuching to Lundu.

----------


## kuching

there is no more "rough" road from Kuching to Lundu.

And,the bridge to Lundu will be completed...hopefully next year...then u only take less than 1 hour to get there.

Besides,Serian highway will be completed by 2005.....then u can go to Serian within 30 minutes or less.

Matang highway will e completed in ...5 or 6 years time.....

More development in Sarawak also mean more destruction on the rainforest ....&amp; pollution to the river !

----------


## lorba

accessibilities could be greatly improved, but for ppl like us, it leads to nothing then.

----------

